# Schermerhorn in Color



## JohnC (Jan 24, 2009)

OK, ya'll must recall my B&W version of this photo, so here is the color version.

I did a few adjustments and just thought I'd post it here to see if you all like or dislike anything before I sent it in for print on metallic. :cheesy:

Thanks in advance for the CC!


----------



## Moshe_Zusman (Jan 26, 2009)

great shot! I'd love to see some brighter mid-tones and then extra contrast and saturation. overall, great shot! Metallic would look awesome.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Jan 26, 2009)

Please see http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?t=32.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jan 26, 2009)

That's kind of our fault, Ian.  JohnC had posted a thread asking for specific adjustment help on this particular image here. This was an interesting discussion on possible Lr techniques. I guess this final post is not exactly Lr related, but I understand  why John thought it appropriate.

John, no worries, but you understand the difference between the two threads, right?


----------



## Ian Farlow (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah, I saw the other thread, so I understand. No problem.


----------

